# Geeignete Grafikkarte gesucht



## Survíver (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Mitglieder ,
wie im Titel beschrieben suche ich eine geeignete Grafikkarte für meinen Computer.
Aus Kostengründen habe ich damals( vor ca. 2 Jahren) auf eine sehr günstige Grafikkarte zurückgegriffen. 
Dies möchte ich nun ändern.
Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
OS: Windows 7(64-bit)
(Aktuelle) Grafikkarte:Nividia GeForce GT430
RAM: 8GB
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500k CPU @ 3,30 GHZ 
Mainboard: Gigabayte Technology [Model :H67M-D2-B3]
Außerdem betreiber ich den Pc mit einen Full-HD monitor (1920x1080) von Medion.

Die Grafikkarte sollte um die 100 euro kosten, meine absolut Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 150 euro, falls man viel mehr Leistung für 50 euro mehr rausholen könnte, wäre ich auch bereit diesen Preis zu zahlen.Danke im Voraus![font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif][/font]

P.S: Vorneweg gebe ich zu, dass ich ähnliche Threads auch in anderen Foren eröffnet habe, um so viele Meinungen wie möglich einzuholen.


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2013)

_Bei 100€ kannst du dir die HD7770 anschauen - wenn du aber die 150€ ausgeben willst (natürlich für Mehrleistung) schau dir die GTX650 Ti Boost an.

Vorwiegend folgende Modelle : 

- HIS HD7770 iCooler

oder 

- Gigabyte GTX650 Ti Boost

PS : Passendes Netzteil vorhanden? _


----------



## Survíver (3. Juni 2013)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hätte allerdings noch ein paar Fragen  

Wie sehr würdest du denn den Unterschied zwischen beiden Grafikkarten, über den Daumen geschätzt, sehen?
Würde letztere Grafikkarte reichen, um mit meinem System, gängige Spiele wie BF3, Black Ops 2 etc. auf Hoch/Ultra zu spielen, oder fehlt da noch power?
Wie sieht es mit der ersten aus, wofür würde diese reichen ? 
Wie sehr würde mein restliche Hardware, die 150 euro- Grafikkarte limitieren?

Zum Netzteil hab ich nur folgende Angaben gefunden:
~250V
Auf dem STecker, den man in den PC tut, steht 10A und auf dem, den man in die Steckdose tut 16 A.
Verwundert hat mich, dass keine Angabe in Watt auf dem Netzteil ist.
Da ich leider keine Ahnung von Netzteilen habe, hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht, vieleicht hilft dieses weiter.
Bild


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Juni 2013)

deine hardware reicht locker um die 650 ti boost zu befeuern (wichtig: boost).
meine steckt neben einem phenom x4 und da rendert die fröhlich tomb raider auf max, full hd und aktiverten haaren.

das gammelige cod läuft doch aufm toaster?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Juni 2013)

Das Bild von dir zeigt einen ganz normalen Kaltgerätestecker und kein Netzteil.

Auf jedem vernünftigen Netzteil sollte ein Name des Herstellers drauf stehen. Sogar bei den LC Power Netzteilen steht das drauf


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Hab nur mal ein paar "neuere" Spiele als Anhaltspunkt genannt, da diese bei mir bis jetzt, wenn überhaupt nur ruckelig liefen, kann ich das nicht bewerten .
Also wäre die teurere Grafikkarte auf längere Sicht wohl die bessere Option, warscheinlich werde ich mir diese kaufen.
Inwiefern ist der dein Phenom x4 denn mit meinen Prozessor vergleichbar ? Mein wissen über Hardware ist leider ziemliche mies.

Also werde ich warscheinlich auch ein neues Kabel brauchen?
Auf dem Kabel steht "Phino" als Hersteller, muss aber zugeben, dass das Kabel ziemlich billig aussieht.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Sorry, war grad etwas beschäftigt.

Also : Die GTX650 Ti Boost reicht für BO2 mehr als aus, das würde auch mit der anderen Karte laufen - BF3 läuft damit in FullHD ohne AA mit fast 60FPS und mit AA mit ca. 50FPS - also mehr als ausreichend.

Was du fotografiert hast, ist nur das Kabel - wir meinen das Netzteil im PC - das sieht so aus : Bild - da muss also irgendwo ein Aufkleber dran sein, eigentlich immer an der Seite - da steht dann der Hersteller und die Wattzahl drauf.

/Edit : Der Phenom II ist "langsamer" - die Karte passt super in dein aktuelles System.

/Edit2 : Ja, ich würde aufjeden Fall in die GTX650 Ti investieren.

/Edit3 : Hier ein Test - da sind viele Spiele aufgelistet.
_


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Auf dem PC hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden, aber habe mal die Rechnung herausgekramt, auf der ist ein " Inter-Tech Starter 5 Midi Black incl. 500W" aufgelistet.
Würde dieses ausreichen?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Ist wohl das hier? 

Dann solltest du aufjeden Fall noch ein neues Netzteil nehmen, halte von den "Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil-Dingern" nicht viel.

Wieviel wäre da preislich machbar? 35-50€ sollten es schon sein._


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Also wenn es um das Case geht, dann sieht meines anders aus .
Ich werde gleich nochmal ein bisschen googlen, vieleicht finde ich noch was.

P.s: ich habe noch den Tipp bekommen mir mal die [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]GTX 660 anzugucken, was haltet ihr von der?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Edit: Habs gefunden  Bild[/font]


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Okay, aber trotzdem ein Netzteil was schon mit dabei war, die Dinger sind nie wirklich dolle.

Die GTX660 is auch gut, aber mMn. nacht für max. 150€ zu bekommen, und das war dein Maximalbudget. :-)_


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Ist da denn eine immense Leistungssteigerung spürbar ?

Das mit dem Netzteil hab ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz verstanden , kann ich mir dann ein neues bestellen und das noch nachträglich in das case einbauen, oder brauch man da gleich ein neues case?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Joa schon - gut 5-10 FPS mehr, manchmal auch etwas mehr vllt.

Die günstigste (und auch gute) kriegst du für ~165&#8364; - wenn du dazu dann noch ein ordentliches Netzteil nimmst (zum Beispiel ein Thermaltake Hamburg) bist du bei guten 200&#8364;.

/Edit : Das Netzteil kannst du ausbauen, das Gehäuse ist ja im ATX-Format, da kann jedes beliebige ATX-Netzteil verbaut werden.
_


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Dann werd ich das in dieser Kombination für 200 euo machen, ist ja sogar noch Metro last night dabei, das wollte ich mir eh holen  .



Ist der Austausch des Netzteiles für mich als Laien auch zu schaffen ?
Grafikkarte sieht ja noch relativ machbar aus, einfach reinstecken und festschrauben, wie sieht das mit dem Netzteil aus? 

Sollte man den PC nach austausch der Hardware formatieren, oder reicht es neue Treiber runterzuladen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Juni 2013)

Im Prinzip musst du nix formatieren, da du davor auch ne NVidia hattest, reichts den alten Treiber runterzuwerfen und den neusten von nvidia.de draufzubügeln. Netzteilwechsel ist halt einfach: 1. alle stecker vom netzteil raus, 2. schrauben vom netzteil raus, 3. neues netzeil anschließen und verbauen, für nen laien ist das durchaus zu machen (wie auch nen PC zusammenzubauen), vergiss nicht bei der GTX 660 den 6pin Stecker einzustecken, die GT 430 hat keinen.


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Ok dann bedanke ich mich mal bei allen für ihre Hilfe und werde mir die Teile für 200 euro holen, die painschkeks gepostet hat .


@Blut und Donner:Könntest du mir das mit dem 6pin-stecker vieleicht noch erklären ?


----------



## Battosai (4. Juni 2013)

Grob gesagt, die gtx660 hat soviel power das sie einen eigenen Strom Anschluss hat.

Den Stecker musst du vom Netzteil einfach an die Grafikkarte Stecken


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Also brauch ich dann 2 Stecker ,einen für das Netzteil und einen für die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Xidish (4. Juni 2013)

Nein, eigener Stromanschluss heißt, daß die Karte nicht vom Steckplatz den Strom bezieht, sondern z.B. per 6pin Stecker (Kabel mit Stecker vom Netzteil aus) mit Strom versorgt wird.
-----------
Also bei der o.g. GTX 660 würde ich mir aber schon mal die Bewertungskommentare durchlesen.
Ich habe lange nicht von so vielen unguten Erfahrungen gelesen, wie sie dort geschildert werden.
Irgendwie schreckt mich das doch etwas ab und überzeugt mich auch nicht so recht.


----------



## Survíver (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Bewertungen auf der Seite, die Painschkes gepostet hat , doch recht gut aussehen?
76% haben 5 sterne gegeben, paar Beschwerden über zu Laute Lüfter oder Montagsmodelle, aber nix besonderes eigentlich.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2013)

_Ist auch in Ordnung die Karte - Gigabyte und ASUS sind derzeit mit die "Top-Dinger"._


----------



## Xidish (5. Juni 2013)

Survíver schrieb:


> ..., paar Beschwerden über zu Laute Lüfter oder Montagsmodelle, aber nix besonderes eigentlich.


Dafür, daß die Karte recht neu in deren Sortiment enthalten ist, sind bei gerade mal 52 Bewertungen 76% nicht gerade berauschend.
Und nur paar Beschwerden, sonst nix Besonderes?
Da gibt es eine kleine Odyssey wegen Treiberproblemen, Mainboarduntauglichkeit, gerade mit der OC bei BF3 'n Error, Lüfterprobleme +++.

Natürlich können diese dort genannten Probleme auch völlig kartenunabhängige Ursachen haben. 

Aber das muß jeder selbst wissen - mir wären es zu gravierende Fehlermeldungen. 
Und von Asus halte ich derzeit eh wenig (beruht auf sehr negativer Erfahrung bezüglich Mainboard und Support letzten Jahres)


greetz & gn8


----------



## Survíver (8. Juni 2013)

Hey, ich bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe .
Aus gegebenem Anlass (Bluescreens) hab ich meinen Pc aufgeschraubt und gleichzeitig ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auf denen nochmal zeigen wo sich besagter "6-Pin-Stecker" befindet.

Ist dies der 6-Pin Stecker:
Variante 1


oder handelt es sich dabei um den 6-Pin-Stecker:
Variante 2


Oder liegt er doch noch ganz wo anders ?


P.S: Ich würde bezüglich o.g. Bluescreens auch nochmals eure Hilfe brauchen, soll ich das einfach hier rein posten, oder nen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen ?

MfG Vincent


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2013)

Weder noch 

1. Bild müsste der DVI-Anschluss sein
2. Bild ist der PCI Express Slot

Der 6-Pin Anschluss, wenn vorhanden, ist meistens am Ende der Grafikkarte. Deine hat scheinbar keinen.

Das hier wären mal solche Anschlüsse: [attachment=13265:power2.jpg]


----------



## Survíver (8. Juni 2013)

Ja,meine momentane hat keine , aber meine zukünftige hat einen, deswegen wollte ich nur wissen wo ich die am PC anschließen muss, aber dein Bild hilft mir auch weiter .
Damit sollte ich das eigentlich schaffen.
Danke dir.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2013)

Survíver schrieb:


> Oder liegt er doch noch ganz wo anders ?


In deinem Fall würde dieser 6-Pin Anschluss bei Foto 2 oben rechts zu sehen sein. Da deine Karte aber eine sehr kleine, ohne großartige Leistung ist, braucht sie diese zusätzliche Stromversorgung nicht.

Was deinen Bluescreen angeht, poste es einfach hier rein.

Edit:
Dieser 6-Pin Stromstecker der vom Netzteil kommt und normalerweise dann in die Karte gesteckt wird, ist meistens Rotbraun von der Farbe her.


----------



## Survíver (8. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Bluescreen sieht es so aus, dass ich das Problem schon länger habe.
Das letzte mal vor ca. 1 Monat.
Das erste mal trat er ca vor einem Jahr auf.
Als er das erste mal auftrat, hab ich den Pc Formatiert und hatte ca ein halbes Jahr Ruhe.
Als er vor ca. 1 Monat wieder auftrat habe ich den PC aufgeschraubt und ihn entstaubt (Lüfter waren ziemlich verstaubt) und dachte, dass da helfen würde, er ist heute aber wieder aufgetreten.
Das komische ist, dass er ehe selten auftritt, aber wenn, dann Permanent, also ca. alle 5 Minuten.
Es kommt mir so vor, als wenn der Bluescreen hauptsächlich beim Zocken auftritt.
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich sowieso hauptsächlich am Pc nur zocke , also nur zu sehr auf diesen Punkt fixieren.
Hier noch ein Bild, ist leider ein bisschen verwackelt, da der Bluescreen immer nur kurz anhält, aber ich hoffe es reicht. 

Bluescreen


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2013)

Du hast ein Problem mit der "Aktivieren der Treiberüberprüfung".

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2661796/de


----------



## Survíver (8. Juni 2013)

Hm, ich hab so einen Hotfix schonmal runtergeladen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es genau dieser war.
Ich werde mir den mal runterladen.
Danke !
Edit: Habe probiert besagten Hotfix zu installieren, aber bekam nur die Meldung, dass er bereits installiert ist , also kannst nicht daran liegen.
P.S: Weiß jemand was damit gemeint ist 


> Sie aktivieren die Treiberüberprüfung auf einem Computer, auf der Windows 7 oder Windows Server 2008 R2 ausgeführt wird. Z. B. Starten Sie den Treiberüberprüfungs-Manager (Verifier.exe) und alle Treiber überprüfen, indem Sie das Kontrollkästchen *alle auf diesem Computer installierten Treiber automatisch wählen* auswählen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2013)

verifier.exe über die suche starten soweit ich mich erinnern kann

also bei Win7: Start > Programme/Dateien durchsuchen > "Verifier" eingeben > das erste ergebnis anklicken
da kannste dann irgendwo den haken setzen


----------

